# Pump Start ; potential 780g



## CarysAnnwenT1D (Jan 6, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out?
I'm hoping to be starting on my new pump in in the coming weeks and have been told that my original choice of the medtronic 640g is no longer available but instead it will  be the new medtronic 780g.
does anyone know if ill still be using the contour meter with this pump?
im just stressing that I'm going to have to research everything all over again and really need some help!
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi @CarysAnnwenT1D i use the 680G pump and it’s using the contour, I think it is a special one for Meditronic because it sends the readings to the pump and I don’t see Meditronic moving to another meter supplier at the moment so you should be fine. The 780g has lots of possibilities as it will work with CGM sensors if you can get them might be worth giving @SB2015 a shout as she is just starting to use the 780g pump this week I think


----------



## Maco (Jan 6, 2021)

CarysAnnwenT1D said:


> I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out?
> I'm hoping to be starting on my new pump in in the coming weeks and have been told that my original choice of the medtronic 640g is no longer available but instead it will  be the new medtronic 780g.
> does anyone know if ill still be using the contour meter with this pump?
> im just stressing that I'm going to have to research everything all over again and really need some help!
> Thanks in advance guys!



I received my 780G on New Year’s Eve, it’s now a accu check guide link.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 6, 2021)

Maco said:


> I received my 780G on New Year’s Eve, it’s now a accu check guide link.


I was just trying to remember your name too @Maco I’m glad you came along with the right info


----------



## Maco (Jan 6, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> I was just trying to remember your name too @Maco I’m glad you came along with the right info


Happy to help, I start training tomorrow at 2pm so ill keep everyone updated with how I get on.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 6, 2021)

CarysAnnwenT1D said:


> I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me out?
> I'm hoping to be starting on my new pump in in the coming weeks and have been told that my original choice of the medtronic 640g is no longer available but instead it will  be the new medtronic 780g.
> does anyone know if ill still be using the contour meter with this pump?
> im just stressing that I'm going to have to research everything all over again and really need some help!
> Thanks in advance guys!


The Accu Chek Guide meter is linked to the pump so the BG readings are sent to the pump, but you then need to confirm the reading on the pump otherwise it does not get sorted.  I found that linked to the meter fiddly to use, as I don’t have good dexterity, so I am just continuing to use my old meter and then manually entering the BG.  No more hassle as I need to get the pump out when bolusing anyway. So if you want to continue using your contour test kit no problem.

I am still working in manual mode at present but will switch to auto ear,y Feb, probably around the same time as @Maco


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 6, 2021)

Also I was seeing what will be the benefit of the auto mode when I was out for a long walk today.
I had had to set a TBR, reduced pre walk Bolus, carb top during the walk, ...  I have also spent some time sorting basal rates.  All important for when the pump puts you back into manual mode.

However once in auto mode the pump will deal with necessary changes.  Looking forward to getting to that stage.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 7, 2021)

Maco said:


> Happy to help, I start training tomorrow at 2pm so ill keep everyone updated with how I get on.


Best of luck with the training


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 7, 2021)

Ah that’s a real shame they’ve moved away from the Contour NextLink meters and made it a bit more fiddly and button-pressy. The sending of BG results on my Veo and MM640 was always rock solid and seamless.


----------



## Sowerbee (Jan 7, 2021)

I start on the 780G on Monday, moving up from the 670G. Like you I'll be sad to say goodbye to the Contours. They are a fantastic little meter who've never let me down. I understand the readings are still sent automatically from the meter so no extra steps there, but the confirmation is an extra button press if not using sensors. 
If using sesnors the 640G/670G would always ask if you wanted to caIibrate when it got a reading from the meter anyway. But as least it uses the sensor readings for bolus calculations automatically if sensors are used.
Good luck for your new pump!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 7, 2021)

It is good to know the population of 780 users is growing on here.
It will be good to hear how things go.
All the best with your training @Sowerbee and @Maco


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 7, 2021)

Sowerbee said:


> I start on the 780G on Monday, moving up from the 670G. Like you I'll be sad to say goodbye to the Contours. They are a fantastic little meter who've never let me down. I understand the readings are still sent automatically from the meter so no extra steps there, but the confirmation is an extra button press if not using sensors.
> If using sesnors the 640G/670G would always ask if you wanted to caIibrate when it got a reading from the meter anyway. But as least it uses the sensor readings for bolus calculations automatically if sensors are used.
> Good luck for your new pump!


I shall be interested to find out if the need to confirm the reading from the Guide Link meter still requires confirmation once on sensors. I was under the impressions that the confirmation was still required.


----------



## CarysAnnwenT1D (Jan 7, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Hi @CarysAnnwenT1D i use the 680G pump and it’s using the contour, I think it is a special one for Meditronic because it sends the readings to the pump and I don’t see Meditronic moving to another meter supplier at the moment so you should be fine. The 780g has lots of possibilities as it will work with CGM sensors if you can get them might be worth giving @SB2015 a shout as she is just starting to use the 780g pump this week I think


Thank you so much! i think I'm just nervous as its so new to me hahaha! the last pump I went on was ten years ago and I've been on MDI ever since so I just want to be sure I'm getting the right set for me!


----------



## Maco (Jan 7, 2021)

Well I’ve had issues with the guide link already, inserted the Lanset then went to replace the cap & it doesn’t fit. The lancet is slightly bigger than the cap so it won’t go on when the lancet is fitted, tried every way possible even tried pushing the lancet further in against a door frame so unsure on the issue there.

Training was pretty simple, only issue I had with it was the fact it’s done in a group so what really should of took no longer than 1hr took the full 3hrs the meeting was scheduled for. Unfortunately I had a 60+ yr old man in my zoom meeting, his son was helping him but he was pretty clueless when it came to technology so every step took forever. Because the meeting used up the full 3hrs just getting everyone’s pump settings sorted we’ve had to reschedule fitting the cgm until next Thursday so now everything’s pushed back a week, so CGM fitted next Thursday & automode the following Thursday where as supposedly auto mode would of been next week and that would of been that.  Not exactly an issue apart from my last Libre sensor runs out in 2 hours and for some reason there’s been a delay getting my next prescription delivered so now I’m back to finger testing.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 7, 2021)

That is strange about you Guide Link Meter.  My lancet fitted on along with cap, 
Are the lancets you are using the correct ones for the finger pricked.  It is a fastclix as far as I know and the cartridge of six lancets needs to be rotated to get it in position and then the cover fits on.

Sorry you had a slower training day than you expected.  We were told we needed to do a month on manual before going over to sensors, so you are being offered a speedier process than that. 

Let us know how you get on

PS there are quite a few of us on here over 60!!!! , but lots of us have used Zoom.


----------



## Maco (Jan 7, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> That is strange about you Guide Link Meter.  My lancet fitted on along with cap,
> Are the lancets you are using the correct ones for the finger pricked.  It is a fastclix as far as I know and the cartridge of six lancets needs to be rotated to get it in position and then the cover fits on.
> 
> Sorry you had a slower training day than you expected.  We were told we needed to do a month on manual before going over to sensors, so you are being offered a speedier process than that.
> ...



Ive managed to sort it, the lancet was stuck open if that makes sense. Had to put it on the floor and push it down as hard as could then it clicked into place. 

My group should of gone into automode next week but because of today’s delay it’ll be 2 weeks today. Zoom wasn’t the problem that all went nice & easy, it was more the setting up of the pump. To be honest I couldn’t think of anything worse than setting up a pump you’ve never used or had anything to do with before over a conference call especially if your not very technology minded.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 8, 2021)

Glad you sorted it out @Maco

I just put a new Lancet cassette this morning, and remembered that I read that if you take out the cassette it won’t go back in again.  Could that have also been an issue.

I can imagine entering the basal rates in a group would be time consuming.  It takes a bit of getting used to the different ways of doing this.  I had done mine beforehand, they checked my total and helped me copy the profile to others so that I could then adjust them up or down. 

I hope that next stage goes smoothly.  I am very much looking forward to auto mode and realising just how much I end up doing on a day by day basis just to adapt to the changes in weather etc.  The automode will hopefully take care of a lot of that for me, making incremental changes throughout the day.


----------



## Maco (Jan 8, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Glad you sorted it out @Maco
> 
> I just put a new Lancet cassette this morning, and remembered that I read that if you take out the cassette it won’t go back in again.  Could that have also been an issue.
> 
> ...



That could of been the issue, I had to take the cassette out a number of times while trying to get it in.

I ended up having a long night, I took my 30 units of tresiba yesterday morning so had to set up a temp basal. DSN recommended 20% for 24hrs but don’t think it was enough, had a carb free tea but still went low at 9.30pm, 10.30pm, 2.00am & then 5.00am. 3x bottles of glucogel didn’t touch me so ended up raiding the fridge at 5 and waking back up at 18. Oh the joys


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 8, 2021)

Maco said:


> That could of been the issue, I had to take the cassette out a number of times while trying to get it in.
> 
> I ended up having a long night, I took my 30 units of tresiba yesterday morning so had to set up a temp basal. DSN recommended 20% for 24hrs but don’t think it was enough, had a carb free tea but still went low at 9.30pm, 10.30pm, 2.00am & then 5.00am. 3x bottles of glucogel didn’t touch me so ended up raiding the fridge at 5 and waking back up at 18. Oh the joys


On e the tresiba is out of your system things should settle.
Is this your first pump?


----------



## Maco (Jan 8, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> On e the tresiba is out of your system things should settle.
> Is this your first pump?



Another 6hrs on temp basal then things should be fine.
It’s my second pump, but I haven’t used one for 10/11 years. Last pump was the Medtronic paradigm veo when I was a child.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 8, 2021)

This will just be that overlap time.  As you say it will pass, and then you can settle into your new world of pumping.  So good to hear that you have been given funding for your sensors.


----------



## Maco (Jan 8, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> This will just be that overlap time.  As you say it will pass, and then you can settle into your new world of pumping.  So good to hear that you have been given funding for your sensors.


Temp basal has finished & everything is going great now, haven’t been above 8.0mmol. Really tempted to fit the CGM myself, seems absolutely pointless having 10 sensors sat in my drawer & not using them. I’m seeing people on the Medtronic Facebook group saying they are going into automode after 48hrs which is supposedly what the manual says. @SB2015 was the CGM side of things very hard or was it simply connecting the transmitter to the pump and then applying it to your arm? No setting changes etc ?


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 8, 2021)

When I was training on the 680G which was 10 days in a clinic they told us the minimum time required before going into auto mode was 6 days  because of the AI learning in the algorithm, the more data the pump has about your individual diabetes before starting auto mode the better the algorithm works, it may be BS but it sort of makes sense.
Germany takes the training very seriously with this pump and CGM training, I was really surprised to read you guys were getting a couple of hours a week for a few weeks.
We were monitored with BG tests every 2 hours 24 hours a day for the whole time and all our food was well documented for carb content for the whole training days.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 8, 2021)

I haven’t got that far yet @Maco 
I know they want you in manual mode once the sensor and transmitter is fitted so that the sensor learns what your body needs, and can set its algorithm to suit you.  I would personally wait as I would want to get it right, especially as I will be paying for the sensors.

Having said that I have just had excellent news that the cost of sensors has virtually halved!!!!  Glad that I had a false start and waited.  I shall wait until after my next review with Medtronic before I order.  I knew they were dropping their prices but I am amazed at the scale of this.  I think I can probably thank Dexcom for their advertising setting up big competition.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 8, 2021)

@SB2015 & @Maco, one thing I remember during the training I always had the sensor on from the first day and while I was in manual mode so if you both are not using the sensor yet the pump is not learning about your individual diabetes treatment. 
The daily basal rate was taking care of keeping my BG in range, well once we got the amounts correct but the pump needed the sensor running to gather the data for the algorithm, you might want to enquire about that on your next training session.


----------



## Maco (Jan 8, 2021)

@Paulbreen, I also should of had the Sensor on from day one. Because of the delays during the first training session it’s been put back to next week which is slightly annoying especially when My last Libre sensor has just ran out and there’s a delay with my prescription on another one. That’s why I feel like fitting it myself if I’m honest


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 8, 2021)

Maco said:


> @Paulbreen, I also should of had the Sensor on from day one. Because of the delays during the first training session it’s been put back to next week which is slightly annoying especially when My last Libre sensor has just ran out and there’s a delay with my prescription on another one. That’s why I feel like fitting it myself if I’m honest


Which sensor do you have, the guardian 3


----------



## Maco (Jan 8, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Which sensor do you have, the guardian 3


Yeah that’s right


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 8, 2021)

Do you know how to put it on, if not watch the Meditronic video on YouTube on how to do it and stick one on. It’s a bit tricky first couple of times.
Go to options > utilities > sensor settings > sensor connections > start new sensor
Do it tomorrow when you have some time, put your transmitter on the battery charger a good hour before you start anything else, the rest of the process takes about 2.5 hours, after 2 hours warm up it will ask for a calibration from you BG meter and most likely another one after about 15 mins.
I do about 3 calibrations a day, morning, afternoon and last thing before going to sleep then it shouldn’t wake you during the night.
This where you have to keep the faith, in the beginning it’s like trying to put eels in a bag but the Benefit comes when you switch to auto mode.
last tip I always change my sensor on Sunday when I have nothing to do all afternoon


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 9, 2021)

I was told to avoid calibrating twice within 15 mins as it will then tell you to replace the sensor.  Not sure why and will want to check this out before I start on them.

Also not sure what the difference is between a BG and a calibration.  
Wouldn’t you just calibrate whenever you do a BG for a meal?  
Is there a reason not to calibrate sometimes with a BG (apart from the warning above).


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 9, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> I was told to avoid calibrating twice within 15 mins as it will then tell you to replace the sensor.  Not sure why and will want to check this out before I start on them.
> 
> Also not sure what the difference is between a BG and a calibration.
> Wouldn’t you just calibrate whenever you do a BG for a meal?
> Is there a reason not to calibrate sometimes with a BG (apart from the warning above).


It tells you when it wants the calibration BG test after the sensor warms up then before it switches into full auto mode it asks you for another BG reading. You don’t decide any of it it guides you.
In auto mode you don’t do any BG for a meal you put in what the display is showing along with the amount of carbs you are going to eat.
calibrations are done several times a day to ensure the pump is showing you the correct reading and the sensor is measuring your BG correctly and the pump is displaying the correct value. The calibration is timed it will ask you to calibrate every 12 hours and if you don’t it suspends auto mode, you can of course calibrate when it suits you as I do
I attached some photos below


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 9, 2021)

Thanks Paul
I had not realised that you don’t need to do BG at meals.
Lots to learn


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 9, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Thanks Paul
> I had not realised that you don’t need to do BG at meals.
> Lots to learn


Your already winning Sue, I remember before Xmas you getting overwhelmed with it. The next great bit will come in a short time when you can put on the first sensor, great news about the price too, I can’t wait to hear your feedback when you get into auto mode.


----------



## Maco (Jan 9, 2021)

@Paulbreen Did you have any issues connecting your transmitter to the app? I just keep getting 'transmitter not found'


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi @Maco I have the same issue, but to be honest I never even knew about that app until a couple of weeks ago when I saw a video on my YouTube feed. Anyway you don’t need an app to run the 680G system but it would be nice to have. 
Its apparently typical of Meditronic software and app’s not to work very well.
Let me know if you get it working, I’ll give it another go tomorrow when I change my current sensor and let you know if I get any progress


----------



## Maco (Jan 9, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Hi @Maco I have the same issue, but to be honest I never even knew about that app until a couple of weeks ago when I saw a video on my YouTube feed. Anyway you don’t need an app to run the 680G system but it would be nice to have.
> Its apparently typical of Meditronic software and app’s not to work very well.
> Let me know if you get it working, I’ll give it another go tomorrow when I change my current sensor and let you know if I get any progress



Ive tried all ways bud, using my iPhone 12 with the latest iOS & my partners iPhone X with an older system just incase it wasn’t compatible. My pump is picking up the transmitter within seconds so I’m going to go ahead and fit the CGM tomorrow. As a typical 26 year old it would of been nice to have the app on my phone but unless I’m doing something wrong it isn’t going to happen.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 9, 2021)

Haha I did exactly the same as you, her iPhone X and my crappy old iPhone 8 but neither worked, tomorrow will be my third attempt just because it would be nice to have.
Good luck with the startup tomorrow I’m around tomorrow so shout if you need any pointers I’ll drop in here a few times in the afternoon if


----------



## Maco (Jan 9, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Haha I did exactly the same as you, her iPhone X and my crappy old iPhone 8 but neither worked, tomorrow will be my third attempt just because it would be nice to have.
> Good luck with the startup tomorrow I’m around tomorrow so shout if you need any pointers I’ll drop in here a few times in the afternoon if



Cheers Paul, really appreciate it.


----------



## Maco (Jan 10, 2021)

@Paulbreen Hi Paul, just woke for a toilet break & checked my question on the Medtronic Facebook page. Had a reply from a Medtronic ambassador over in a America who was quite rude but has given me the answers. Supposedly you don’t need the Medtronic guardian connect app & you only use the minimed mobile app. He went on to say the guardian connect app is only if your not using a pump. Personally I don’t understand how the transmitter knows if you’ve got a pump or not so decides it won’t link with the App but there you go


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 10, 2021)

Maco said:


> @Paulbreen Hi Paul, just woke for a toilet break & checked my question on the Medtronic Facebook page. Had a reply from a Medtronic ambassador over in a America who was quite rude but has given me the answers. Supposedly you don’t need the Medtronic guardian connect app & you only use the minimed mobile app. He went on to say the guardian connect app is only if your not using a pump. Personally I don’t understand how the transmitter knows if you’ve got a pump or not so decides it won’t link with the App but there you go


Sounds like it’s as clear as mud then lol, I have that on my phone too so I’ll have a play with it too.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Also not sure what the difference is between a BG and a calibration.
> Wouldn’t you just calibrate whenever you do a BG for a meal?
> Is there a reason not to calibrate sometimes with a BG (apart from the warning above).


That was my apporach with G3 sensors. Though I found that if BG was changing rapidly pre-meal it was better to wait until the sensor trace was more stable.

G3s will prompt you to calibrate at other times if sensor readings have been a bit erratic too - I got quite a few calibration requests overnight with G3 sensors (despite calibrating at bedtime) which I never had with Enlites.

Good news that the cost of the sensors has come down! Pressure of the market and increased sensor use generally perhaps?


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 10, 2021)

Maco I don’t have sensors in yet, but the sensor is linked to the pump.  It is the pump that then talks to the app, when you pair you pump to the phone through the Minimed app for the 780. The sensor does not talk to the phone directly.  So long as your phone is compatible with the pump and paired correctly than you can pick up the data on the phone.  I was told most iPhones are compatible, my old android wasn’t.  You then need to pair your sensor transmitter to the pump too, and to the test kit. Apologies if you already have done all that.

I hope that you get it all to work.  I was told if there are any difficulties to contact Medtronic  pump support to sort it, as they will take you through their checks and if there is any fault they will replace it.  I have found them very helpful so far with any questions that I have had.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 10, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That was my apporach with G3 sensors. Though I found that if BG was changing rapidly pre-meal it was better to wait until the sensor trace was more stable.
> 
> G3s will prompt you to calibrate at other times if sensor readings have been a bit erratic too - I got quite a few calibration requests overnight with G3 sensors (despite calibrating at bedtime) which I never had with Enlites.
> 
> Good news that the cost of the sensors has come down! Pressure of the market and increased sensor use generally perhaps?


Thanks Mike
Gradually getting my head round it all, and this will definitely be like learning to drive.  
My OH described the current stage as driving along in second gear! 
I am looking forward to more sleep so I am hoping that there aren’t too many alarms at night, although those can just be linked to the inevitable night visits that come with age (or is it the two cups of tea before bed?)


----------



## Maco (Jan 10, 2021)

@SB2015 I’ve just got round mine to fitting my G3 sensor, your right about all the app side of things. I thought you needed to have the guardian connect app as well as the minimed mobile app but it turns out you just need the minimed app. Transmitter connects to pump, pump connects to the app & then everything is shown on there.

In all honesty I’m pleased I’ve took the plunge and fitted it because it will be a total nightmare next Thursday for the remaining people on the group chat. I decided to fit it behind the arm & it’s totally impossible to put the oval tape on without any help (my partner had to fit the tape). Wonder if anyone knows of a reliable alternative tape as I’m put off the two bits of oval tape already. It’s too fiddly for someone as heavy handed as me.

Honestly feel sorry for the older gentleman who struggled with the pump set up, he’s got to fit his G3 on his lunch break at work on his own. Unfortunately I think he will really struggle.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 10, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> I haven’t got that far yet @Maco
> I know they want you in manual mode once the sensor and transmitter is fitted so that the sensor learns what your body needs, and can set its algorithm to suit you.  I would personally wait as I would want to get it right, especially as I will be paying for the sensors.
> 
> Having said that I have just had excellent news that the cost of sensors has virtually halved!!!!  Glad that I had a false start and waited.  I shall wait until after my next review with Medtronic before I order.  I knew they were dropping their prices but I am amazed at the scale of this.  I think I can probably thank Dexcom for their advertising setting up big competition.


Hi Sue,
I wasn’t aware that the sensor price had virtually halved? I have always paid £210 for 5 sensors as part of my “complete package”


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 10, 2021)

The new prices I have been quoted at for the full loyalty programme where you commit for the year.  The website still shows the old prices.  I am waiting to check with the trainer at my next appointment. The starter kit has dropped from £589 to £299 and now includes 7 sensors instead of five.  Then the regular boxes of five are now £169.  Very pleased with this, and I think I have benefitted from delaying my sensor start.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 10, 2021)

Maco said:


> @SB2015 I’ve just got round mine to fitting my G3 sensor, your right about all the app side of things. I thought you needed to have the guardian connect app as well as the minimed mobile app but it turns out you just need the minimed app. Transmitter connects to pump, pump connects to the app & then everything is shown on there.
> 
> In all honesty I’m pleased I’ve took the plunge and fitted it because it will be a total nightmare next Thursday for the remaining people on the group chat. I decided to fit it behind the arm & it’s totally impossible to put the oval tape on without any help (my partner had to fit the tape). Wonder if anyone knows of a reliable alternative tape as I’m put off the two bits of oval tape already. It’s too fiddly for someone as heavy handed as me.
> 
> Honestly feel sorry for the older gentleman who struggled with the pump set up, he’s got to fit his G3 on his lunch break at work on his own. Unfortunately I think he will really struggle.


He might find it easier for the first one to put it in his abdomen.  I am sure the trainers are used to dealing with this. 

I think I will do that for the first one to make sure I know hit w it works, then get OH to do them in my arm after that, and get him to watch the video first.


----------



## Maco (Jan 10, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> He might find it easier for the first one to put it in his abdomen.  I am sure the trainers are used to dealing with this.
> 
> I think I will do that for the first one to make sure I know hit w it works, then get OH to do them in my arm after that, and get him to watch the video first.



The video is very good, I went for back the back of the arm because of how frequently I go to the gym & because of the type of job I have. I’m used to having my Libre there as well so it’s kind of stuck In my head to avoid door frames etc. The abdomen seemed a bit risky but now I’ve seen how well the oval tape keeps it in place I’ll probably go for the stomach next week.

Id definitely say you need someone to help when doing the arm because it’s impossible to fit the tape with one hand.

I’ve done my first calibration at 2.30 with no issues, checked the g3 against my meter when I got back from the gym & it was only 0.6mmol out so a massive improvement over Libre. Slightly worried about how wrong I’m going to get off my DSN on Thursday for fitting it but I’ve got SmartGuard turned off so they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 10, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> The new prices I have been quoted at for the full loyalty programme where you commit for the year.  The website still shows the old prices.  I am waiting to check with the trainer at my next appointment. The starter kit has dropped from £589 to £299 and now includes 7 sensors instead of five.  Then the regular boxes of five are now £169.  Very pleased with this, and I think I have benefitted from delaying my sensor start.


Yes, I am on the full loyalty programme too. I last bought sensors (10) in November at £420, I will be ordering some more next week, so it will be interesting to see if I get them for £169! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 10, 2021)

Maco said:


> @SB2015 I’ve just got round mine to fitting my G3 sensor, your right about all the app side of things. I thought you needed to have the guardian connect app as well as the minimed mobile app but it turns out you just need the minimed app. Transmitter connects to pump, pump connects to the app & then everything is shown on there.
> 
> In all honesty I’m pleased I’ve took the plunge and fitted it because it will be a total nightmare next Thursday for the remaining people on the group chat. I decided to fit it behind the arm & it’s totally impossible to put the oval tape on without any help (my partner had to fit the tape). Wonder if anyone knows of a reliable alternative tape as I’m put off the two bits of oval tape already. It’s too fiddly for someone as heavy handed as me.
> 
> Honestly feel sorry for the older gentleman who struggled with the pump set up, he’s got to fit his G3 on his lunch break at work on his own. Unfortunately I think he will really struggle.


He might find it easier for the first one to put it in his abdomen.  I am sure the trainers are used to dealing with this.

I think I will do that for the first one to make sure I know hit w it works, then get OH to do them in my arm after that, and get him to watch the video first.


----------



## Maco (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like a long night ahead for me, I’m been asked for calibrations every 6 hours.. lovely!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> The new prices I have been quoted at for the full loyalty programme where you commit for the year.  The website still shows the old prices.  I am waiting to check with the trainer at my next appointment. The starter kit has dropped from £589 to £299 and now includes 7 sensors instead of five.  Then the regular boxes of five are now £169.  Very pleased with this, and I think I have benefitted from delaying my sensor start.



That’s great news for self-funders


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 10, 2021)

Maco said:


> Looks like a long night ahead for me, I’m been asked for calibrations every 6 hours.. lovely!



Always a few calibrations in quick succession at the start I found, soon settled down after 2 or 3 though?


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 11, 2021)

Maco said:


> Looks like a long night ahead for me, I’m been asked for calibrations every 6 hours.. lovely!


Hi Bud Calibrate the sensor every 2 hours or so by yourself, don’t wait the 6 hours, normally it takes 3 before it settles down


----------



## Maco (Jan 11, 2021)

@Paulbreen, it’s switched over to 12hrs now bud. All going well now, did you get sorted with the minimed app?


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 11, 2021)

Maco said:


> @Paulbreen, it’s switched over to 12hrs now bud. All going well now, did you get sorted with the minimed app?


I checked it out @Maco but it doesn’t work with the 680G pumps, only the 700 series, typical Meditronic lol
It may throw you a request for calibration during the night in the first few weeks, always at around 4:00am, it seems to be something that happens to some people and not others, I had it twice when I just started with the pump but never had it since.
Glad to hear it’s going well now


----------



## Maco (Jan 11, 2021)

@Paulbreen 
Another question for you bud, your my go to man at the minute lol. When using bolus wizard is there not a way for the pump to automatically use the Guardian sensors reading for the correction dose? Today for breakfast and dinner my sensor reading was 11.0 so I needed a slight correction but unless you go into the blood symbol and enter a value which then calibrates the sensor nothing shows on bolus wizard.  I just see the 3 little dashes


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi @Maco that's correct, when your in manual mode the pump is using the Basal chart you setup for all your needs except for the Bolus when you have something to eat. Do you carb count? I'm assuming you do, so when you go into the Bolus wizard it will show the current BG reading from your sensor and when you punch in your amount of carbs in grams the pump should calculate the correct Bolus to deliver, the calculation also includes your ratio, sensitivity and insulin duration values.
under the Bolus wizard on my 680G there is a "direct unit" button so if I want to do a small correction I can do it there, maybe your pump has another way of doing it.
here's a link to the quick start manual 


			https://www.medtronicdiabetes.com/sites/default/files/library/download-library/user-guides/MiniMed_770G_System_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## Maco (Jan 11, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> Hi @Maco that's correct, when your in manual mode the pump is using the Basal chart you setup for all your needs except for the Bolus when you have something to eat. Do you carb count? I'm assuming you do, so when you go into the Bolus wizard it will show the current BG reading from your sensor and when you punch in your amount of carbs in grams the pump should calculate the correct Bolus to deliver, the calculation also includes your ratio, sensitivity and insulin duration values.
> under the Bolus wizard on my 680G there is a "direct unit" button so if I want to do a small correction I can do it there, maybe your pump has another way of doing it.
> here's a link to the quick start manual
> 
> ...


Hey Paul, I should of worded it better. So when I go to use bolus wizard there’s no BG from my sensor showing. It’s showing - - -, the only way I can get it to show Bg reading is by punching it in myself which then calibrates the sensor every time. Obviously I could use the sensor reading but then I’d be calibrating then sensor from a sensor reading which could be incorrect


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi @Sowerbee 

How did your pump start go, and hw are you getting on?
Are you in auto mode yet?  I had a bit of a false start so have now lagged behind a little, but looking forward to moving into using the sensors.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi @CarysAnnwenT1D 

What did you decide about your pump.  Did you go for the 780.
I am aware that we hijacked your thread.  
I hope that whatever you chose it is working out for you.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 11, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> Yes, I am on the full loyalty programme too. I last bought sensors (10) in November at £420, I will be ordering some more next week, so it will be interesting to see if I get them for £169! Thanks for the heads up.


I talked to Medtronic today, and they are not advertising the new prices at present but responding to requests.  I hope you have success with switching to the new prices.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 11, 2021)

Maco said:


> Hey Paul, I should of worded it better. So when I go to use bolus wizard there’s no BG from my sensor showing. It’s showing - - -, the only way I can get it to show Bg reading is by punching it in myself which then calibrates the sensor every time. Obviously I could use the sensor reading but then I’d be calibrating then sensor from a sensor reading which could be incorrect


Does the pump display the value from the sensor? mine shows your BG on the right side of the screen in manual mode.
when you go into the Bolus wizard mine shows the current BG in the screen like this  the 130mg/dl would be the current value and then you put in your carbs. and then next and you can select how the insulin is delivered in the next page.
I do get asked if i would like to use the BG reading (130mg/dl) to calibrate the sensor but I normally say no to that.

I just checked the manual for your pump and it looks like maybe its not set up correctly,  first step is go to Options > Bolus Estimate Setup and make sure the Bolus wizard is turned on.
I also found this photo  so I would go and check those 4 parameters are setup in your Bolus Estimate Setup too, if your not sure what to put in PM me and I will share mine with you so you have somewhere to start.


----------



## Maco (Jan 11, 2021)

@Paulbreen, Think I've figured it out. The sensor reading only shows on bolus wizard if your in auto mode on the 780 from what I can gather.


----------



## Maco (Jan 11, 2021)

@Paulbreen attached some photos of my 780G bud, as you can see the sensor is connected and showing the BG value but it doesn’t show on bolus wizard. I think it’s because I’m in manual mode


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 11, 2021)

In mine the Bolus wizard is only active in manual mode, when you are in auto mode there is no Bolus wizard, did you check the settings I mentioned, I’ll go have another quick read at your pump manual to see if I can work it out


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 11, 2021)

I just checked the manual for your pump and its the same as mine, the Bolus mode is only available in manual mode, the same as mine so you must be missing something in the setup.


----------



## Maco (Jan 11, 2021)

Mmm I don’t have a clue then, all the basal and bolus settings where done during training last week. I emailed my trainer before I fitted my guardian yesterday and she said the only thing I had to change was the low alert to 3.8 & for it to suspend at 3.8


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 11, 2021)

are you using the CareLink web app yet?


----------



## Maco (Jan 11, 2021)

Paulbreen said:


> are you using the CareLink web app yet?


Yeah I am Paul, linked with my DSN.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 11, 2021)

Can you send me a photo of your Bolus Estimate Setup page

_Options > Delivery Settings > Bolus Estimate Setup_


----------



## Maco (Jan 11, 2021)

I


Paulbreen said:


> Can you send me a photo of your Bolus Estimate Setup page
> 
> _Options > Delivery Settings > Bolus Estimate Setup_


The 780 doesn’t have Bolus estimate set up Paul.


----------



## Maco (Jan 11, 2021)

Just found this in the 780G manual Paul.


----------



## Maco (Jan 12, 2021)

@Paulbreen, had it confirmed bud. The 780 doesn’t allow you to use SG readings for a bolus in manual mode.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 12, 2021)

Ahh that’s a bit of a letdown, they have a good system in the 680 in manual mode and then turn it off in the next generation, typical for Meditronic. Well at least next week you’ll be ready to go auto


----------



## Maco (Jan 12, 2021)

Wonder if it’s down to reliability issues they had with the sensors earlier? Only thing I do find strange is how you can’t enter a BG on the bolus menu, on the 780 you’ve got to go into the little blood drip icon and enter it there first, there’s then no option to not accept that reading as a calibration. So while in manual mode on the 780 you could be calibrating the sensor 5/6 times a day.


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 12, 2021)

Maco said:


> Wonder if it’s down to reliability issues they had with the sensors earlier? Only thing I do find strange is how you can’t enter a BG on the bolus menu, on the 780 you’ve got to go into the little blood drip icon and enter it there first, there’s then no option to not accept that reading as a calibration. So while in manual mode on the 780 you could be calibrating the sensor 5/6 times a day.


I do remember that when I was doing the training for my pump I was calibrating several times a day when in manual mode, the nurses were saying it’s a way for the pump to learn your regimen, a pain in the ass but could be useful in the long run. 
good thing is your putting me off changing to the 780 lol, I found a different pump here in Germany which I’m waiting for my insurance company to approve


----------



## Maco (Jan 12, 2021)

@Paulbreen Dont let me put you off bud, I’m maybe being too vocal considering I only started on Thursday. Last bad thing from me at the minute, the accu check guide link that comes with the 780G isn’t the best. My carelens meter is pretty much matching up with the guardian 3 but the accu check is 2mmol above


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 12, 2021)

I found a better system here just before Christmas and I've had a couple of calls with their rep and the potential seems to be much better than the Meditronic, the pump and app is Swiss and they are using Dexcom sensors so there is much more flexibility already with what you can do with apps etc., so far I found all the meditronic apps dont work and they are not doing anything to improve that situation and that is the most frustrating part. I cant complain about what the 680G has done for my TIR, it's been more than 90% for the last 3 weeks and I could improve that if I changed the sensor more quickly but I do think there is better technology out there


----------



## Maco (Jan 12, 2021)

The Medtronic apps & Bluetooth links are really poor. Drives me insane when I accidentally force close the app on my iPhone which then deletes the pairing from my pump & I’ve got to set it all up again. Then takes about 5/6 attempts for the pump to actually find the Bluetooth pairing with my phone.

I think everyone you speak too in regards to CGM would say the Dexcom is far better than anything else. What is the system Paul?


----------



## Paulbreen (Jan 12, 2021)

Its called Mylife ypsopump loop program there is a link below








						YpsoPump with mylife Loop - mylife Diabetescare – International
					

Combine the small and lightweight mylife YpsoPump with the mylife CamAPS FX app and start looping.




					www.mylife-diabetescare.com


----------



## trophywench (Jan 12, 2021)

Ooooh - Ypsomed!!  Very old established company, been 'in the game' a long time - though I freely admit I've only ever used their pen needles when the first Lantus pens only accepted 'click on' needles and BD didn't make them so I couldn't use the BD I already had for my Novorapid pen.  Wonderfully kind needles!

Did me a huge favour too, that, since before then all jabs of either stung like hell - until I subsequently analysed this and found the Lantus stung pdq after depressing the plunger but sticking the needle in me, didn't.  The Novorapid stung as soon as my skin was pierced but not any further than already when the plunger was depressed, and didn't stop until the needle was removed - so that was the needle's fault not the insulin.  First I changed the needles and that was lovely, then I swapped to Levemir on the basis that nobody on a the internet then thought it stung and what the hell would be a prob with only one more jab a day, if it wasn't going to actually hurt you to deliver it, and I might achieve better overall control anyway?

Oh what blessed relief!!


----------



## Maco (Jan 12, 2021)

Have you read many reviews on that pump Paul? The older gentlemen on my training came over from that pump & he had only been using it around 6month I think he said.. Not sure if it was self funded or through the hospital but they took him straight off it and moved him onto the 780G. He said he hated it but the Medtronic trainer didn’t want him to discuss it any further with us


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 18, 2021)

No joy for me with the reduced price of £169, Just come off of the phone to them, they still quoted £210 for a box of 5. 


SB2015 said:


> I talked to Medtronic today, and they are not advertising the new prices at present but responding to requests.  I hope you have success with switching to the new prices.


----------

